# Cajun Dwarf Crayfish



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It has been a while since I have been around. I just wanted to share some pictures of a pregnant cajun dwarf crayfish. Pictures are a little blurry but you can see the eggs.














































A picture of a male:










Cheers,


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice pics!

How's the yellow Neocaridina breeding going?[/hijack]


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool pics, Congradulations!

Have you had births before?

I've caught Large native crayfish (don't know what sp.,but you don't want them in a planted tank) with young crayfish under the tail, apparently they stay there after birth for a while. 

Do any of the crayfish you keep do this?
Just curious.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

neonfish3 said:


> Cool pics, Congradulations!
> 
> Have you had births before?
> 
> ...


They all keep babies under their tails after birth until they are free swimming. I have a lot of these crays.


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

koool congrats they


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

this must have been posted a long time ago but congrats i bought a female for my male recently and when i first put her in the male went over and whacked her with his claw D; but then 3 minutes later they're having ... but then a snail interrupts them and then i notice them doing it again this time behind a pellia ball talk about privacy, nice picts i hope mines berry soon. btw im new...[smilie=u:


----------

